# Subversive mit Protokoll http



## reibi (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Hab seit einigen Monaten Subversiv laufen und es funzt wirklich gut. Bislang hab ich mit dem Protokoll "svn" auf mein REPO zugegriffen. 

Nun gibts n neues REPO, welches über "http" erreichbar ist. 

Mit Tortoise-SVN kann ich prima zugreifen aber leider noch nicht mit Subversive.

Wo könnte denn das Problem liegen?

Gruss ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2009)

Was spricht er denn? Ist das Repository über den Webbrowser zugreifbar? Wenn ja, muss es auch mit Subversive funktionieren.


----------



## reibi (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wildcard ... jep geht auch über den Webbrowser.

Hab jetzt aber schon selber rausgefunden woran es lag ... man muss ja bislang zu Subversive noch extra den SVN-Connector installieren. Ich hab nun den "JavaHL" Connector genommen. Jetzt gehts.

;-)


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Connectoren dürfen zZ aus lizensrechtlichen Gründen noch nicht auf Eclipse gehostet werden (das steht aber eigentlich dick und fett dabei  )


----------

